# Converting Bachmann Rail Truck to Battery - Done this?



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been converting most of my locomotives to battery power. Would like to get completely away from track power.


I have a Bachmann Rail Truck that I would like to run with battery power. Has anyone done this and if so, could you share how you did it?


Thanks!


Monte


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I built a box out of sheet plastic, sized to fit on the cargo bed. I then soaked a paper towel in diluted white glue and draped it over the box like a tarp and aadded tie down ropes, Inside the box I have an Airwire G1, Phoenix P5, battery packs etc. Speaker on the floor.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, that looks great. Like the tarp idea. How about the wires for pick up from the wheels. How do I get to them?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mount Blue Model Co has a neat enclosed freight body for the rial truck. Just look at the bottom of their web page and click on the 120.3 button.
MountBlue


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All the wires are in the bed already!! 
Bachmann has a board in a box in the bed.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I unscrewed the board and figured out what wires were the pickups. I wired in a DPDT switch so I could run it on battery or track. I use a 12v gel battery, seems to be the right voltage. No speed control/etc , just flick it on and let it meander around.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

So, which wires are for the power?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte, 
Look at the paperwork you got with the rail truck, there is a schematic, as I recall. Shows where the pickups tie into the circuit board. If you are going all battery, just cut them, leaving enough wire to solder your battery connect wires to.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 31 Jan 2012 08:42 AM 
Monte, 
Look at the paperwork you got with the rail truck, there is a schematic, as I recall. Shows where the pickups tie into the circuit board. If you are going all battery, just cut them, leaving enough wire to solder your battery connect wires to.


----------



## Big Tracks (Jan 3, 2008)

Really neat install. One question, where did you get the pcb with the fuse and charging jack? 

Rick


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Big Tracks on 31 Jan 2012 02:08 PM 
Really neat install. One question, where did you get the pcb with the fuse and charging jack? 

Rick 
Rick - That is one of my G-Scale Graphics Battery Conversion Modules. They eliminate a lot of wiring.


----------

